# Delco Remy Starter Generator Information Needed



## amike_321 (Oct 6, 2004)

Im looking for information on my Delco Remy Starter Generator on my
Bolens 1000. This is the long two brush version. I need to know if
anyone has a list of what size bearing and bushing fits this
generator. I also need to know if brushes are available at local
parts stores for this generator. I have the model/serial numbers if
needed. Thanks.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

amike-321
Welcome to TF!
Did you look at the thread "Servicing Wisconsin Accessories " and the Wisconsin TRA-10D/TR-10D engine manual.

There is also a thread titled "Parts Suppliers" 

If you have a local starter/alternator rebuilder in your area they can probably supply the parts.


----------



## Hotpcmman (Sep 23, 2004)

*Call Morris & Sons Rebuilders*

Try calling Morris & Sons Rebuilders in Clarkston, Mi @ 248 674-4212. Talk with Keith the owner. They maybe able to help you. Keith is an expert with starters and generators:dazed:


----------



## amike_321 (Oct 6, 2004)

I found a local starter shop that installed a new rear bushing, and I picked a new front bearing and two new brushes for $10.00 total.


----------

